# do you folks have any books on kindle?



## writeshiek33 (Sep 11, 2012)

do you folks have books on kindle i am itching to read and support fellow members of the commuity


----------



## Aosto (Sep 11, 2012)

I believe Benjamin Clayborne recently released 'Queen of Mages' on kindle. 
The Queen of Mages (Mindfire): Benjamin Clayborne: Amazon.com: Kindle Store
I imagine a few others have some published works on here as well. 
Winds of Fate (Legacy of the Dreamer): Macaela Reeves: Amazon.com: Kindle Store
Is another by Sieryn.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 11, 2012)

If you want to read a relatively short children's fantasy, mine is linked in my signature line


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Sep 12, 2012)

Aosto said:


> I believe Benjamin Clayborne recently released 'Queen of Mages' on kindle.
> The Queen of Mages (Mindfire): Benjamin Clayborne: Amazon.com: Kindle Store



Thanks for the promo!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 12, 2012)

My novels *Flank Hawk *and *Blood Sword *are on the Kindle.

I'll post the direct links:
Flank Hawk/Kindle USA and Flank Hawk/Kindle UK
Blood Sword/Kindle US and  Blood Sword Kindle UK

Thery're also available via Kindle in various other places, German, Japan, etc.

Thanks, for considering and for supporting_ Mythic Scribe _authors.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 12, 2012)

Terry:

I'm making good progress with Flank Hawk and enjoying it very much, I've just been swamped with work and reading intermittently. I'd like to say one thing, though - the battle scene where Flank Hawk and Road Toad are with the air wizard, and the prince is on his dragon, and you've got the stukas and panzers  involved, zombies coming in, and so on. The one where Flank Hawk gets his mercenary name just before the fighting starts? That's a brilliant handling of action. Nicely done.


----------



## writeshiek33 (Sep 12, 2012)

oh already bought benjamin book it was the first one i got reading three kindle books at same time it keeps me sane and entertained


----------



## TWErvin2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Terry:
> 
> I'm making good progress with Flank Hawk and enjoying it very much, I've just been swamped with work and reading intermittently. I'd like to say one thing, though - the battle scene where Flank Hawk and Road Toad are with the air wizard, and the prince is on his dragon, and you've got the stukas and panzers  involved, zombies coming in, and so on. The one where Flank Hawk gets his mercenary name just before the fighting starts? That's a brilliant handling of action. Nicely done.



Thank you, *Steerpike*, for the positive comment on that battle. It was one that took a long time to write and get the right balance.

And *writeshiek33*, I can't read 3 books at the same time like you. Goes to show that everyone is different. Hope you enjoy Benjamin's novel!


----------



## Zero Angel (Sep 12, 2012)

Mine is here: 

The Throne of Ao (Zero Angel's War of the Ages): Robert Richardson: Amazon.com: Kindle Store

And in my signature of course. Thanks for asking!


----------



## writeshiek33 (Sep 13, 2012)

on the flip side i have hard time writing


----------

